# A product recommendation!



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

This, no doubt, is the BEST electric broom we have ever purchased! It picks up pet hair on hard floors better than our big vacuum! It's heavy duty! The amount of debris in the cup surprised me!

Love it!

http://www.bissell.com/poweredge-pet-hard-floor-vacuum/


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you have tile floors? Just wondering how it works on that


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I'm certain that it will work well! We have laminate and linoleum flooring here and we're shocked how much dirt and hair it picks up!

We washed it today for the first time! For the last two times we just emptied it. I could not believe how well it cleaned up.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

That looks good!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Ardie/WI said:


> This, no doubt, is the BEST electric broom we have ever purchased! It picks up pet hair on hard floors better than our big vacuum! It's heavy duty! The amount of debris in the cup surprised me!
> 
> Love it!
> 
> http://www.bissell.com/poweredge-pet-hard-floor-vacuum/


Does this work on area rugs? TYIA!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Woodpecker said:


> Does this work on area rugs? TYIA!


Not well. For the area rugs, DH gets out the big vacuum when he cleans the back hall where everything (dust, sand,leaves,crud) gets tracked in.

We find that when the hard floors are kept clean the area rugs do too. Makes sense.:rock:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Ardie/WI said:


> Not well. For the area rugs, DH gets out the big vacuum when he cleans the back hall where everything (dust, sand,leaves,crud) gets tracked in.
> 
> We find that when the hard floors are kept clean the area rugs do too. Makes sense.:rock:


I didn't see this until now but I did buy one and you are right. It's great for the hardwood but not for the rugs. I did pick up a lot of dirt on my floors that I couldn't see.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

"If what you really want is a small lightweight vacuum, Consumer Reports found one that's better at vacuuming than either the Swiffer Sweeper or the Dyson Hard. It's the Hoover Platinum LiNX BH50010 for $150. It can't help you with wet spills, but it works well on carpets and did an excellent job cleaning up pet hair."

http://www.9news.com/story/money/business/2014/02/26/1880398/


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

haley1 said:


> Do you have tile floors? Just wondering how it works on that


We are replacing the carpet in the whole house and placing tile floor is a little cooler in winter but, we have no allergies, no sickness, no flu, is cleaner and tidy. We love it.:nanner:


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

For me the best product ever is Lysol, spray, since I started using it 5 years ago we have no allergies no flu, no colds, is not organic tho.


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

Is it cordless?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

A few years ago I gave up the search for a dust picker upper for our tile and hardwood floors. Now I am using a back pack vac and I am so pleased with the job it does.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm not surprised Ardie. Bissell makes good products. I have a Bissel Powerforce, which I've had for years, and it's the best vacuum cleaner I've ever had. I recommended it to my old roommate, who bought one, and he also said it was the best one that HE had ever had as well. 

I need one of those that you're talking about. I have a big attic with hardwood floors, partialy covered in a big carpet piece. Still plenty of wood to clean tho. There are actually 2 rooms up there, and the smaller room is all hardwood floor, no rugs yet. I've made bedrooms up there for some of my grandsons, and sounds like this vacuum would be perfect up there.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I have one of those Shark pivot bagless vacuums that does well on both. It is a little weird to get used to because all the weight is toward the top of the handle for some reason--I guess to make it easier to pivot. Got it at target on sale plus I had a coupon plus I had a gift card plus I used the card to get the 5% off so it made it seem not quite as pricey.


----------

